# Anyone tan their own hides?



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I want to learn to tan hides... have a couple deer hides right now, and will have some goat hides soon. 

I'd rather NOT use the harsh chemicals, but would rather do it the old fashioned way. Anyone know how to do that? :help: 

Thanks in advance!
Kaza


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Kazahleenah said:


> I want to learn to tan hides... have a couple deer hides right now, and will have some goat hides soon.
> 
> I'd rather NOT use the harsh chemicals, but would rather do it the old fashioned way. Anyone know how to do that? :help:
> 
> ...


No, but this is a funny story on that...
I have a friend who went with us to one of those history encampments once. The man was telling us that each animal had enough brain matter to tan its own hide... to which my friend resoponded astonished "Wow, they can really do that"! ROFL!!


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Kaza - we have not yet tanned hides, but plan to start doing that soon. We bought a book called Traditoinal Clothing of the Native Americans by Evard H. Gibby. There is a section that describes, in detail, how the native americans used to tan hides - and there is indeed a section on "Braining the Skin" and it explains the wet and the dry method. It also has a LOT of really nice patterns for making clothing, pouches, etc. It's a pretty good book and I highly recommend it. 

Penny


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes I have and it is very labor intensive, but also very rewarding.
The book BL referred to is an excellent resource.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Another good book is DEERSKINS into BUCKSKINS, How to Tan with Natural Materials by Matt Richards. 

I've used his methods with great results. Have done several deer hides. It takes about 10 hours total labor per hide but takes 4 or 5 days to complete a hide. 

But once you get the hang of it the labor doesn't really seem that intensive. No more then other things you might do around the house such as gardening etc.


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Another good book is DEERSKINS into BUCKSKINS, How to Tan with Natural Materials by Matt Richards.
> 
> I've used his methods with great results. Have done several deer hides. It takes about 10 hours total labor per hide but takes 4 or 5 days to complete a hide.
> 
> But once you get the hang of it the labor doesn't really seem that intensive. No more then other things you might do around the house such as gardening etc.


Go to www.braintan.com Matt has some stuff on that site. I have brain tanned a few deer hides with the hair off and some mink and **** with the hair on. It is hard work. But the results are great.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd just like to second the recommendations on "Deerskins into Buckskins" and www.braintan.com. They are both highly comprehensive.

Braintanning produces some beautiful results. If you want to tan outside (less mess!), you might want to freeze the hides (already fleshed and dehaired or how they are now) and wait for a 70-75 degree day that is slightly breezy, and get a whole group of people to help you. Those days are the best for tanning.

And what house faery said about each animal having enough brains to tan its own hide, I heard that it is indeed true for every animal except the buffalo.


----------

